# The best Benzo?



## Don_Corleone (Jul 8, 2006)

what benzo do you guys think is the best for SAD?


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

The one that works best is the best one :b. For some, it's Xanax. For others, it's Klonopin. For a few, it's Valium or Ativan. I would say that for most, it's either Xanax or Klonopin, both being considered the most potent per mg among the benzos. For me, Xanax is the best. I've taken 2mg of Klonopin at once before and I didn't feel a thing :stu.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

korey said:


> I would say that for most, it's either Xanax or Klonopin, both being considered the most potent per mg among the benzos.


I fail to see how most potent per mg matters. If you had 100 tablets of 10 mg Valium (largest size Valium) you'd have 1,000 mg or 1 gram. A packet of Equal or Sweet & Low weighs in at a whopping 1 gram, so even a hundred Valium tabs contain a drug weighing as much as a tiny artificial sweetner packet. Virtually all the size & weight of any benzo pill is filler anyhow.

There really isn't a best. It depends on personal preference and how you plan to use it. Xanax would be more suited to PRN (as-needed) use because it acts faster but doesn't last as long. Klonopin would be more suited to chronic daily use as it lasts longer, so you're not popping pills all day. That's just in general though. I personally don't find Klonopin to work as well for me, so I'm on Xanax. I have to take it numerous times a day -- which doesn't bother me, but such frequent dosing would drive some patients nuts.

Benzos are all much the same, but some people have a personal preference. I know a woman who thinks Ativan is great, yet she can't stand Xanax. To me I'd say they're the same, except Ativan costs a lot more. As for Valium I'd say it's on par with Xanax & Ativan.

So I've tried the 4 common benzos. There are several others in the US, but those 4 seem to make up 99% of the benzos used in America.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

nobody can really answer that question except you. but for me it's klonopin, although i plan on trying xanax next time i see my psychiatrist


----------



## Jean (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: re: The best Benzo?*



LDG 124 said:


> nobody can really answer that question except you. but for me it's klonopin, although i plan on trying xanax next time i see my psychiatrist


 :agree you'll have to find out for yourself, buddy.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

I've been on Xanax, Klonopin, Ativan, and Valium. I think they're equally effective. Klonopin definitely made me the drowsiest though.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> korey said:
> 
> 
> > I would say that for most, it's either Xanax or Klonopin, both being considered the most potent per mg among the benzos.
> ...


If there are other doctors out there like mine, then they might be under the impression that the higher the mg per dosage of a benzo, the stronger it is roll), which inclines them to prescribe either extremely low doses of the low potency stuff (ie, 2mg Valium) or what they consider normal doses of the high potency stuff (ie, 1mg Xanax/Klonopin). Most patients probably find that 1mg of Xanax or Klonopin packs more of a punch than the 2mg of Valium, so if they are even lucky enough to get a doctor who isn't afraid of prescribing benzos, they probably go for the Xanax or Klonopin being as one of the two is more likely to be prescribed in more adequate amounts. That's my reasoning, at least. It's probably flawed, but the fact that both Xanax and Klonopin are relatively high-potency benzos draws more people to them, IMO.

And 1,000mg of Valium would be approaching its LD50 (as crazy as it sounds), so I doubt anyone's gonna get a Rx for such a daily dosage :b.


----------



## jealibeanz (Oct 1, 2005)

I'll agree and disagree with some things said.

I don't think potency matters in terms of efficacy. There are different levels of potency for the various medications in all drug classes. That's why they all are prescribed at different doses to reach therapeutic levels. It's just basic pharmacology.

So, in terms of patient response, I'd say the particular drug is in question, not the most potent one. All people react differently to different drugs. You may prefer one over another.

I do think that some doctors do not know how to convert the various benzo's accurately. This baffles me! It's probably done by primary care docs who don't prescribe them frequently. Most don't bother to look up prescribing info while with a patient after they've been in practice for a while, so they just go off the top of their head.

That's when potency comes in to play. If they aren't correctly remembering the starting doses, therapeutic levels, and max. doses of drugs, they'll make blatant mistakes. The rule of thumb almost any medication is "start low and go slow". So, they want to write tiny numbers on that prescription pad!

Tiny mg's of Xanax can be beneficial to most people, especially at the beginning.

Klonopin is less potent than Xanax, but still fairly potent. It's pretty likely you'll get a therapeutic dose. Plus, doctor's don't seem to fear Klonopin too much.

Ativan is less potent than Klonopin. I've never tried it myself, so I have no personal comments. However, the few people I know who've had it rx'd thought the dosage was a joke... as in the starting dose for Xanax, .25 mg t.i.d.

Valium is said to be 10x less potent than Xanax. That means they have to write big numbers on the prescription pad in order for it to be effective. It's not likely to happen with a cautious doctor. They want to write little numbers!

So, I think Klonopin and Xanax tend to be the best choice if you're dealing with a doctor who is reluctant to rx benzo's and not very familiar with them.

I was once given the choice by a doctor: Valium, Klonopin, Xanax, or Ativan? I picked Xanax. Good choice! He only rx'd me 15 x .25 mg tabs for "panic" and told me it was only good for occasional use, and to stop by some time next year and tell him how I was doing. Haha, that was the last time I ever saw him! But, I'm glad I did because it was my first experience with Xanax. I can't imagine what he would have given me if I picked Valium... probably 2mg tabs.

I am slightly curious to know how Ativan and Valium feel, but hesistate to ever ask about trying, because I'm much more likely to be given an ineffective dose than I am with Xanax.


----------



## rnader56 (Aug 20, 2009)

This should answer all your questions about benzodiazepines...http://meds.queensu.ca/~clpsych/orientation/Benzodiazepine comparison chart.pdf

I prefer lorazepam over diazepam, and no preference to alprazolam or clonazepam. =]


----------



## hightimes2 (Apr 13, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> I fail to see how most potent per mg matters. If you had 100 tablets of 10 mg Valium (largest size Valium) you'd have 1,000 mg or 1 gram. A packet of Equal or Sweet & Low weighs in at a whopping 1 gram, so even a hundred Valium tabs contain a drug weighing as much as a tiny artificial sweetner packet. Virtually all the size & weight of any benzo pill is filler anyhow.
> 
> There really isn't a best. It depends on personal preference and how you plan to use it. Xanax would be more suited to PRN (as-needed) use because it acts faster but doesn't last as long. Klonopin would be more suited to chronic daily use as it lasts longer, so you're not popping pills all day. That's just in general though. I personally don't find Klonopin to work as well for me, so I'm on Xanax. I have to take it numerous times a day -- which doesn't bother me, but such frequent dosing would drive some patients nuts.
> 
> ...


Im curious, i know you are known as the the person on the site that uses the highest dosage of Xanax.

do you ever plan on coming off benzos or are you on them for life? i imagine withdrawal would be hell if you tried to come off them?


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

I wouldn't say that benzos are all much the same, there are not just differences in the half-lifes, duration of action, onset of action and that some have active metabolites and others not, but some benzos are more sedating than others and some have stronger muslce relaxing properties.


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

Most people think xanax is the best but it is actually the worst, (many of u might disagree), xanax is the most addicting and dangerous, the 2mg bars, stay away from those, you'll never really get off those, the 1mgs bad too, the 0.5mgs only if you have too, ativan is best for shortacting and safest and klonopin for longacting although be careful with it


----------



## viagra jonathan jarow (Jul 9, 2011)

*viagra advertisement buy*

You have hit the mark. In it something is and it is good idea. It is ready to support you.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Xanax hits me fast and strong with a great rush of sedation. The Instant acting form Called Niravam is VERY potent! When i take more than 1 MG of that i get very intense drunk vision! Normal xanax even 2-4 MG would not give me that. This Niravam form is great for Panic attacks. Hits me in 15 seconds. But the issue is it only lasts 2-3 hours! If only i could add klonopin it would be perfect.


----------



## Jovie (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh God, I see that so many people here are on benzos. I was so afraid I'd find this. 

Please, if you have never taken a benzo, please do not start and introduce yourself to that hell... I am speaking only with good intentions and from years of experience. 

They were my holy grail when taken in higher doses to avoid tolerance withdrawal from developing. But it did develop, and I was soon in the hospital for an infinite number of debilitating symptoms. I could (and still can't) no longer fall asleep. Benzos ravage your gaba receptors and nothing is the same when you stop taking them. I was on 1mg Klonopin for 2 1/2 years. I finally freed myself from that beast 5 weeks ago after tapering slowly to avoid seizures. Even though I went slower than any antidepressant I've tapered from, I still had to take Phenobarbital for 1 week so that I could walk around the house without falling over from dizziness, and also to prevent seizures. I've always been healthy and I'm only 24, but my journey to recovery has only just begun thanks to K. For the brain to repair itself from benzo use the time frame is proven to be at least 6 months, for many it is 9-12 months. GABA receptors are deformed and nerve regeneration/repair is tortuously slow. 

I am a member of an online benzo support group and my story is NOT at all uncommon. Every single one of us there is suffering unimaginably. we talk all the time about wishing to save others from this suffering. That healing time frame I just mentioned is the norm. 

I do not mean to offend anyone who can finally function and feel normal on benzos and thinks they are the answer to their prayers. I was that way as well, and I'm still healing and trying to live without them (that's why I'm here). At 41 days off I am still suffering from depression, anxiety, INSOMNIA, muscle pain, blurred vision, tinnitus, dizziness/vertigo, debilitating fatigue, and many other symptoms... all from klonopin which i thought was my friend. 


Again, I mean no offense. If I could change only one decision in my entire life, it would be the decision to start or stay on klonopin. I just want people to understand so that they can avoid this.

J


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Jovie said:


> Oh God, I see that so many people here are on benzos. I was so afraid I'd find this.
> 
> Please, if you have never taken a benzo, please do not start and introduce yourself to that hell... I am speaking only with good intentions and from years of experience.
> 
> ...


I think what you meant to say was that you were on DAILY doses of benzos. I preach the use of PRN dosing of benzos for which I have been on for 6 years now, far longer than you, and have no problems whatsoever. However they arent really the holy grail to me, Adderall XR is


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Personally I find Lorazepam the best :yes
it works fast and acts as a social stimulant 

Klonopin is sedating but its not that great for increasing energy levels or sociability, in fact it does the opposite and often knocks people out cold but then it wears off as it builds up in your system and Xanax is just as potent as klonopin they are the two most potent per mg but as ultrashy said, it does not matter about potency per mg As i found out lorazepam was much more effective than klonopin which is twice as strong but not stimulating

so as far as the best benzo goes, there is not one best benzo as they all have different responses from people


----------



## icelandic (May 26, 2011)

mcsboy8 said:


> Most people think xanax is the best but it is actually the worst, (many of u might disagree), xanax is the most addicting and dangerous, the 2mg bars, stay away from those, you'll never really get off those, the 1mgs bad too, the 0.5mgs only if you have too, ativan is best for shortacting and safest and klonopin for longacting although be careful with it


same with rivotril to get of it is hell


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

I think most people would say Xanax, but for me its definitely Klonopin. Doctors don't like prescribing Xanax much because it has a bad wrap. It really shouldn't have the bad repuation that it has. It only has a bad repuatation due to alot of junkies abusing huge amounts of the stuff.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Jovie said:


> Oh God, I see that so many people here are on benzos. I was so afraid I'd find this.
> 
> *Please, if you have never taken a benzo, please do not start and introduce yourself to that hell... I am speaking only with good intentions and from years of experience. *
> They were my holy grail when taken in higher doses to avoid tolerance withdrawal from developing. But it did develop, and I was soon in the hospital for an infinite number of debilitating symptoms. I could (and still can't) no longer fall asleep. Benzos ravage your gaba receptors and nothing is the same when you stop taking them. I was on 1mg Klonopin for 2 1/2 years. I finally freed myself from that beast 5 weeks ago after tapering slowly to avoid seizures. Even though I went slower than any antidepressant I've tapered from, I still had to take Phenobarbital for 1 week so that I could walk around the house without falling over from dizziness, and also to prevent seizures. I've always been healthy and I'm only 24, but my journey to recovery has only just begun thanks to K. For the brain to repair itself from benzo use the time frame is proven to be at least 6 months, for many it is 9-12 months. GABA receptors are deformed and nerve regeneration/repair is tortuously slow.
> ...


I 100% agree with this statement. I've been taking Clonazepam daily for 4 years. So now I'm literally stuck on the stuff and I don't wanna face the intense hellish withdrawal from this medication. I plan to be on it for life now.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Jovie said:


> Oh God, I see that so many people here are on benzos. I was so afraid I'd find this.
> 
> Please, if you have never taken a benzo, please do not start and introduce yourself to that hell... I am speaking only with good intentions and from years of experience.
> 
> ...


Great post my man. We need more factual information instead of broscience on here, especially concerning benzo's :yes


----------



## Jovie (Jul 10, 2011)

Dr House said:


> I think what you meant to say was that you were on DAILY doses of benzos. I preach the use of PRN dosing of benzos for which I have been on for 6 years now, far longer than you, and have no problems whatsoever. However they arent really the holy grail to me, Adderall XR is


I admire that you have been able to be on it that long without it causing problems for you. May I ask how often your PRN doses typically are? I started out taking Klonopin on an as-needed basis as well. Problem was, for me, tolerance developed quickly and I began to experience tolerance withdrawal in between my doses, no matter how consistent or inconsistent I made them. This created the insomnia, which of course only more benzo would help, so I had to start taking it every night if I was to fall asleep at all. No doctors warned me about this, and the symptoms were so severe that I thought I was dying since drs could not find an explanation for me.

I would never touch that poison again. The choice is up to each individual though.


----------



## ShyUK (Jul 20, 2011)

Can you take Benzo's with Paxil/Paroxetine/Seroxat? Is the withdraw as bad as Paxil?

I'm interested in taking Benzo's to assist with sleep, not to get high or anything. But I'm worried about these addiction stories, especially seizures on withdrawl :blank:blank

Do they help with Social Phobia? I thought they just have a sedated effect?


----------



## decadeAndAHalfOfSA (Jul 11, 2011)

ShyUK said:


> Can you take Benzo's with Paxil/Paroxetine/Seroxat? Is the withdraw as bad as Paxil?
> 
> I'm interested in taking Benzo's to assist with sleep, not to get high or anything. But I'm worried about these addiction stories, especially seizures on withdrawl :blank:blank
> 
> Do they help with Social Phobia? I thought they just have a sedated effect?


The withdrawal is much worse than Paxil. People are more successful getting of Heroin vs. benzos. They work pretty well, but they aren't worth it in the long run. You will run into dependence, tolerance, rebound anxiety, rebound insomnia, etc. They are like a legal form of alcohol. In fact, benzos will make your anxiety worse in the long term. They are only approved by the FDA for short term use, but for some reason many doctors prescribe them long term.

I've been addicted to them for 15 years and only a few years ago did I find out how bad they are. A few years ago I would be telling everyone to take them, but now I know better.

Just google benzo withdrawal and read the horror stories.


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

ShyUK said:


> Can you take Benzo's with Paxil/Paroxetine/Seroxat? Is the withdraw as bad as Paxil?
> 
> I'm interested in taking Benzo's to assist with sleep, not to get high or anything. But I'm worried about these addiction stories, especially seizures on withdrawl :blank:blank
> 
> Do they help with Social Phobia? I thought they just have a sedated effect?


you should really ask a doctor but that combo is pretty comon prescribed. yes they ar egood with sleep but would not be my first choice.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I like my klonopin. been on it for five years daily but i give myself a break from being tired of taking it all the time..Great for my panic attacks lousy for my nervousness and sa.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Jovie said:


> I admire that you have been able to be on it that long without it causing problems for you. May I ask how often your PRN doses typically are? I started out taking Klonopin on an as-needed basis as well. Problem was, for me, tolerance developed quickly and I began to experience tolerance withdrawal in between my doses, no matter how consistent or inconsistent I made them. This created the insomnia, which of course only more benzo would help, so I had to start taking it every night if I was to fall asleep at all. No doctors warned me about this, and the symptoms were so severe that I thought I was dying since drs could not find an explanation for me.
> 
> I would never touch that poison again. The choice is up to each individual though.


No doctor warned me about the harm of benzo's either, nor any other drug, I found out for myself. This is because I don't put my faith in doctors anymore, I put my faith in my own intelligence.

My PRN dosing is anywhere from 4 x 2mg a week to 1 x 2mg every 3 weeks (in rare cases even less). I have no addictive tendencies WHATSOEVER so I never feel the urge to just take a drug for the hell of it. I know that even if you use PRN dosing schedules of a consistent nature, the progression of tolerance is NOT a linear process, it actually curves off it seems when I got to 2mg of kpin, I never really needed more per dose. The exact graph of the progression of tolerance will be different for everyone but it will never be linear.

I basically knew that benzos alone cannot solve all my problems, thus I am on multiple different types of meds to solve each individual problem thus leading to decreased dosing of benzos and decreased overall tolerance thus eliminating dependence. Hope that made sense.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Klons ftw!


----------



## spritelee33 (Feb 3, 2013)

Bacon said:


> Xanax hits me fast and strong with a great rush of sedation. The Instant acting form Called Niravam is VERY potent! When i take more than 1 MG of that i get very intense drunk vision! Normal xanax even 2-4 MG would not give me that. This Niravam form is great for Panic attacks. Hits me in 15 seconds. But the issue is it only lasts 2-3 hours! If only i could add klonopin it would be perfect.


 I take xanax for my sa and find it to be the best working benzo for me....ive always wanted to try NIRAVAM but have never even HEARD of it being Rx'd...is it available in the usa???


----------



## Intricate (Dec 2, 2012)

xanax usually works for most people


----------



## boundforglorywt (Oct 24, 2009)

xanax for the quick onset
k-pin for the long run.


----------



## Signet (Dec 2, 2012)

So many people try to alleviate the suffering caused by social anxiety
or other mental disorder by using meds... Anxiety can almost create a kind of hell
given that there are so many people who take medications despite their
side-effects, which get worse and worse as the immune systems gets weaker
because of constant usage of medications. As a matter of fact I was in the same
situation 6 months ago! I don't even want to remember that period of my life.
I struggled with social anxiety for 5 years. I had no friends and my life was
a mess. I was always anxious in front of other people.
I tried desperately to find a cure for my mental disorder. After many failed
attempts I still didn't give up. I didn't want to take medications anymore as
their side-effects continued to get worse. One night as I was searching on the
internet I found a revolutionary method that can cure any mental disorder.
And it works for any type of mental disorder, not only for anxiety disorders.
After a period of 2 months I managed to cure my social anxiety and ocd!
It's really astonishing that there is such a method to cure any mental disorder.
You can learn more here:

Unique and Revolutionary Approach

You don't have to live with your mental disorder and take medication for the rest of your life!
You can cure your mental disorder. This method has been so simplified that
anybody can learn. You only have to be open-minded and follow the advice.
I don't suffer from a mental disorder anymore. I am going to leave the forum too.
As a matter of fact, nobody posts here anymore.
I am going to begin a new life.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

There is no 'Best' anything. It all depends on what you want.


----------

